
Show HN: Diskache – Combine SSD with HDD on Windows - lostmsu
https://diskache.io/
======
markherhold
With the now relatively-low price of SSDs, I don't personally see a huge need
for this. Maybe 4+ years ago, but not now.

~~~
lostmsu
That is so very true. The worst part is - I had a prototype in 2012, but never
actually finished it until now. Hope this will find its place in enterprise,
where every dollar matters.

~~~
farawayea
Do you want to open it up or make it possible to extend? I want to experiment
with this, but not having the caching code and SSD handling code for the
windows kernel doesn't help. There are no reliable and trustworthy
alternatives.

Have you tried to combine RAM and SSD caching already?

------
PaulHoule
So far I am not so impressed with ssd cache of HDD; people don't perceive mean
latency so much as tail latency so long as you have an HDD attached to a
windows machine it will take a lunch break.

~~~
lostmsu
That's not so true. I'm usually very annoyed, when navigating my pictures or
video collection, and thumbnails appear after several seconds. Same with large
folders.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
So, this is essentially a Windows version of OS X's Fusion Drive?

~~~
liuliu
Or flashcache:
[https://github.com/facebook/flashcache](https://github.com/facebook/flashcache)
Or bcache:
[https://bcache.evilpiepirate.org/](https://bcache.evilpiepirate.org/)

------
yq
Shower thought about this: Instead of create a ULTRA FAST virtual disk by
unused memory such as ramdisk, diskache.io can create a ULTRA LARGE virtual
disk to cache.

~~~
lostmsu
Not sure I understand your idea. Windows already caches reads to some degree
in RAM. This project gives less speed, than RAM disk, but allows to cache much
more.

------
maxpert
Something that has been on mac for years now and still not in windows :D

~~~
mastax
Well, actually:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_Response_Technology](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_Response_Technology)
(2011)

~~~
lostmsu
I have to agree with maxpert. When Windows 10 was about to be out, I was ready
to bury that project, because both Linux, and OS X already had that, and I
expected MS to integrate something similar. However, 1 year later it is still
only available in Windows Server, and extremely hard to configure.

Regarding SRT - it is good, but bound to a particular hardware, so does not
suite everyone.

